# homemade timing system



## edward 2

parts list.
1. old computer key board.
a 8x10 plywood [1/8]
wire
computer board plug in card port.
rctiming.com softwear
after hacking the keyboard and finding the contacts for number 1 key.
you make a switch. cut plywood into [2] 4x10

put a wire on a thumb tack on one side of the wood, and a metal plate 
on the other piece of wood. 
make sure they line up when one piece is placed on top the other.
the metal plate must have a wire off it.

then you hook up the wires.

if done right the computer should type 1 each time the wood switch is 
pushed on.
with the rctiing softwear you can set up a lag in how long it clicks.
so it will not read the passing of the rear tires over the wood switch.
if you can make a photo relay switch you can use a laser pointer.
the time lag will handle any openings or missing paint in the body.
that lets the beam pass tho. to the photo cell.
which i have read mess's up the stop watch type timers.


----------



## edward 2

i have put a drawing of the system in my photos. will add more soon.


----------



## edward 2

the rig is good for any kind of single car timing. you start next to the wood switch,
and run over it to stop the time or log a lap.
types of racing its good for.
rally, tuff truck,at home testing, single car drag.
rctiming seting........3,5,5,1,4,5,[0 or number of laps]


----------



## edward 2

I have posted the pictures of how to wire up the IC board from a computer key board.
if you are lucky you might find a board that has the contact pads with a card slot on it.
for the card to plug into? if you don't you will need a plug slot from a computer mother 
board. like i used.


----------



## edward 2

the wood switch is still being tuned will had pictures soon.


----------



## Dyno Dino

*Scoring system Rc cars*



edward 2 said:


> i have put a drawing of the system in my photos. will add more soon.


Im looking for a used AMB mylaps complete scoring system for rc cars that will accept both new and old style transponders. Any help or information is greatly appreciated. PM me for info.


----------



## edward 2

to find the right contacts i used a 6in. long wire with a micro clip on each end.
i had the keyboard pluged into my computer. and the computer set to a note pad.
then i tested each contact till i got a reaction. once i found which ones showed as the 1 key. i then found a spot where i could hook a wire to. then i pulled all the pins but one out of the card holder, that would line up with the card contact.which i then hooked a wire to the end of the pin. the wires hook to 2 tacks on the wood boards of the switch.


----------



## edward 2

here is pictures of the wood roll over switch. I used a 1in wide by 1/4 thick trailing edge to smooth the transition on to the plywood switch boards. which i switched to 6in x 12in
by 1/8 thick model airplane plywood. a i used a block [1/8 thick by 1/4 x 1/2 balsa wood] on one corner to give a gap between the two tacks.
the truck in the picture is my Losi mini-t which i used to test the contacts.


----------



## edward 2

once you have the wires soldered and the ic card pluged in to the card slot, its best to carefully wrap the whole thing with some tape so the card will not move.or move the wires. I am looking for a box to house it in, to keep dirt off the elec.
radio shack has a 6x3x2 box but i only need a box thats 1in deep.
if you use the wood switch on dirt, put it in a plastic bag to keep dirt off the contacts.

hope you injoy.. its a nice rig for at home testing or on your own small track.


----------



## edward 2

as I see theres a lot of interest in my idea, if you want any extra info. let me know.
I would like to know how it is working for you?

i am making another wood switch, to make a wider switch, by placeing a switch on each side of the car to be run. placement should be about 1/8 of a in. from the out side of the tires. this gives lots of room to go tho. with out hiting both board at the same time, as only one side of wheels should hit one of the boards if the car is traveling at speed.


----------



## edward 2

If you have interference from your radio, put a few loops in the key board cord.
between the wood switch and the key board ic card. and tape them together.
this makes a RF choke which will block interence from a radio.


----------



## edward 2

first key board was a ps/2 
now working on a USB keyboard.
pictures and info. soon.


----------



## racin17

use an up to date lap counter it is easier!!!!!


----------



## edward 2

racin17 did you read and look at what i made, or just read a little?
my system gives a way for a person to test there car at home.
with out any help. the system works but need a system useing a usb kb.
so it will work with my friends little mini note book.

all a person needs is a small oval layed out in there driveway. and place the wood switch near the edge of the driveway and then drive over it on each lap.
and they will know the time @ lap to the sec. and speed. by way of the rctiming softwear.

so whats wrong with that?
in your pc thats hooked up to the kb/switch.


----------



## bojo

edward 2 said:


> racin17 did you read and look at what i made, or just read a little?
> my system gives a way for a person to test there car at home.
> with out any help. the system works but need a system useing a usb kb.
> so it will work with my friends little mini note book.
> 
> all a person needs is a small oval layed out in there driveway. and place the wood switch near the edge of the driveway and then drive over it on each lap.
> and they will know the time @ lap to the sec. and speed. by way of the rctiming softwear.
> 
> so whats wrong with that?
> in your pc thats hooked up to the kb/switch.


cant use driveway in winter it snows here


----------



## racin17

no offense but i can't run my pan car in my drive way!!!!!! and my wife would get up set if a built a dirt oval in the drive way, but the backyard........


----------



## edward 2

Its for 'any type of car or truck' any scale[1/16>1/8 or] 
i never said to lay dirt in the driveway, not sure if it will work on grass?
maybe a large piece of old carpit to place it on would work.?
or cut the grass very low in a spot?
or get or make some rubber tires for your pan car. 
make your own recaps useing a bike intertube on a old set of wheels.


----------



## racin17

respect your ideas b ut for carpet cars it won't work


----------



## edward 2

what part would not work with carpit cars?


----------



## racin17

carpet cars ride less than 3/16" off the groun d


----------



## edward 2

ez fix just switch to a lazer and a LDR hooked up to the kb card.


----------



## edward 2

I have added pictures of the system useing a newer keyboard ic card.
the wires are held in place by a popcicle stick,which is held by bolts.
wires are in contact at the last on one end. and on the first 2 of the other end.
riging it to record 2 cars.


----------



## edward 2

test


----------



## edward 2

cool fig it out


----------



## edward 2

I don't know if any ones built one of these yet, i know a lot of people been looking. 
even if its not used for a pan car. if you replace the wood switch with a [LDR] and a laser. it can even be used to see just how fast a toy hot wheel car is.
just tape a stiff thin [1in. x 1in.]card or plastic on the cars roof. 
this will block the laser and trip the relay switch. as the car zips past.


----------



## edward 2

did some testing, the min. lap time best for 1/16 scale is 1 sec. 
for the wood switch. for rctiming. 
have not build a LDR switch yet.


----------



## edward 2

system test video at


----------



## edward 2

how long does it take to load ?


----------



## edward 2

till this opens you can see the video by looking at the other video, and click to see my other videos.


----------



## edward 2

update ; on wood switch, I have added 6 more tacks.
the wood was bowing in the center and this made the contacts not touch. 
i ran i bear wire across to near the spaceing block and put a tack there.
then evenly placed 2 tacks on the wire on each board.
now the switch works on all but the spaceing block.
i tested it with both 1/16 and 1/10 scale trucks.


----------



## edward 2

picture of tack placement.


----------



## edward 2

for any one who has not seen it yet.
the test video can be seen by typeing in ' rc car timing rig '
on youtube.


----------



## edward 2

UPDATE;
as the plywood warped I built a new switch useing 2 plastic clip boards.
[parts list]
2 flat plastic clip boards
roll of lead tape [for tennis racket]
thump tacks
good duck tape

pictures and video posted soon.


----------



## edward 2

Here is 2 pictures of the new switch that replaces the plywood switch.

out door test run not been done yet, but indoor with my mini-t works fine.

any Q; on where to get the lead tape just ask.


----------



## edward 2

Update have done a outdoor speed test, found the switch is not big enuff. the car goes
over it to fast, the cars weight does not push the contact's together. the switch works fine with a slow speed pass.

going to try rigging up a way to have the car be on the switch longer so it has time to, press the contacts together.


----------



## TechX

Very cool idea! I'd love to make my own timing system for a reasonable price.


----------



## edward 2

TechX said:


> Very cool idea! I'd love to make my own timing system for a reasonable price.


yes it is cheap and it works for single car runs.
watch for updates.


----------



## princea48

That's really cool


----------

